# Help with website.



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello all,

I have a couple of questions. I am trying to start a site for my family where we can all join and post any announcements, updates, or just write to each other on. I don't want them to have to sign up for anything in order to use this but I want them to be able to add their own announcements and stuff.

My idea was to use a blog to be able to add entries and such, but i want anyone in my family to be able to add entries aswell. Is there a way to do this? I know wordpress other people can add entries to your blog but they need to have an account. Thats what I don't want to have to do. It will be a private family site so I want anyone in the family to be able to add entries and only have to put their names.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Does Google Groups get anywhere near your needs?

http://groups.google.com/

I hope this of some help?

Richard


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

But everyone needs to have a google account in order to post or view correcT? I was looking for something were they dont have to sign up for anything because quite frankly a lot of them just don't know how...


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry about that but I know what you mean. The words "signing up" can cause worry and confusion sometimes so I'll move over to let others suggest something more appropriate. I've a large family - 23 first cousins all with kids & grand-kids (all over the globe) so I'm intersted in what suggestions come forward.

Richard


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hi

Geeklog does what you wanted and more.
Users can by default input their stories, upload files etc without signing up (those who want to sign up can too so you get the best of both worlds) The bad part is that you (or appointed moderators in your family) would have to read through and approve or decline stories uploaded by spammers etc.

The reason sites like these require accounts is limit the spam and pornographic links submitted. Therefore not requiring it your site would quickly become inundated with stuff you really didn't intend on getting by spammers.


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had come accross this site once...but got completely lost in it. Do you know how to install this into a hosting site or what I need to do? 

I guess I'll spend some time in their forums to see if I can figure it out...but if you know...feel free to share some knowledge .


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I can walk you through the install if you would like to try it, your server must allow php scripts and give you at least one MySQL database. 
Do you know if your host has cPanel, if they do then you may be able to create this with fantastico and a few clicks.


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a hosting site with 1and1 Internet...

https://order.1and1.com/xml/order/H...77E0F37A.TC61a?__frame=_top&__lf=Order-Tariff

It is the $2.99/month package...with microsoft hosting.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

That is too bad, you need to have either a MySQL database (the linux plans offer this) or MSSQL and the more expensive windows plans offer that so unfortunately you cant install any PHP CMS site that requires a database connection (you can install something written in ASP and uses an access database)


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well that sucks....So aside from Geeklog, is there any other way to be able to have a blog that anyone can edit and add entries to? Or maybe a site that does what I'm trying to accomplish...?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Well, you can try building your own

http://www.asp101.com/articles/jesus/simplecms/default.asp

or try one of these scripts (I don't use ASP much so I cant offer you anything....)


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think thats too advance for me....but i'll just do some research and see if I can come up with anything. Thanks alot for the help. .


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

LOL, did you read the bottom where it says...click here to download all the files including the database...??


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

or you coudl get rid of your hosting and use some other hosting with php/MySQL.

I offer PHP/MySQL hosting free of charge with no catches or adverts and have geeklog available as a self installing package in cPanel.

Harry


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

That sounds like a great (and generous) solution. 

I agree about dumping that host, they offer next to nothing.....


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

I offer free hosting as well. It has PHP, MySQL, cPanel, and Fantastico.
There won't be any forced ads on your site. I have one catch... you have to post a minimum of 5 posts to request the smallest plan. You are not obligated to post again.

Xen Web - Free cPanel Hosting


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I've used this on a family site I built, once. It's super easy to add to your site, and very easy for people to use, even if they are not very experienced with a computer. It's small and streamlined.

http://www.bravenet.com/webtools/forum/

While you can turn the the option to have a password protection, you don't have to. But you do have the ability to block users should some spammer or troll find it.


----------



## Dave-Web1 (Nov 17, 2004)

You are welcome to have a free vJournal if you want, it has one login which you could share with whoever you want to allow edit rights. Sorry no Firefox version yet, but if you all use IE 6 / 7 no probs. Its a new project I just launched a couple of weeks ago, so not yet a thriving community but hopefully will be.

www.v-journal.com


----------

